# موقع تعليم أوتوكاد وبرامج أخرى فيديو وبالعربي



## sosodeep (30 مارس 2009)

موقع جميل أدرجه الأخ سكندر عمجة "الزميل" فيه تعليم برامج منها الاوتوكاد بأحد مشاركاته :

التعليم فيديو باللغة العربية :

http://www.bestlearn.110mb.com/index.html

مطلوب من الطموني حصرا أن يضع الرد لأنو صاحب المشاركة الأصلية "سكندر عمجة" تعب كتير لحتى يلاقي الموقع :7::84:

وباقي الاعضاء أحرار بالرد:73: :5::78::5::73:

وشكرا للأخ سكندر عمجة مرة تانية


----------



## sosodeep (30 مارس 2009)

شكله الطموني ما عجبته المزحة


----------



## مييجوب (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك موقع رائع ومفيد


----------



## mnci (24 أبريل 2009)

جزالك الله خيرا انشر هذا ايضا
http://arabcad.blogspot.com


----------



## alaa_84 (24 أبريل 2009)

اللهم أكرم وبيض وجهه من نشر العلم من أجلك.


----------



## الطموني (24 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:72::72::83::69::68::68:

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وة بارك الله فيك انا من الناس الي ما بزعل بالمرة 

و شكر خاص لك و للاخ سكندر 


بعدين وين هالغيبة يا معلم اوعك تاني مرة تعيدها خصوصا معايا :70::70:

لان القلب يشتاق لك احيانا:84::84:


----------



## الطموني (24 أبريل 2009)

بعدين المواقع جامد اوي و انا مش قدوه


----------



## shake_waves2001 (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 يونيو 2009)

انت فين يا أبو السوس يا معلم ................ وحشتنا و الله


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (30 يونيو 2009)

كتر خيرك يا زميل للنقل 



م.أمين مطر


----------



## shake_waves2001 (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ahmed elhlew (8 يوليو 2009)

موقع جميل شكرا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## shake_waves2001 (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## khaled 80 (12 يوليو 2009)

دلوني يا جماعة كيف حملتو لأنه ماني ما أعرف كيف


----------



## shake_waves2001 (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (21 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرأ على الموقع وعلى الجهد الطيب


----------



## مييجوب (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و خصووووصا الأخ مييجوب على ردوده الكثيرة


----------



## مييجوب (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي اسكندر عمجة
هذا ليستفيد جميع الاخوة من الموضوع الرائع ومن الموقع المميز
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## 000403 (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## مييجوب (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## مييجوب (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور محمد علي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم موقع حلو كتير


----------



## egy_silver (9 أكتوبر 2009)

طوبى لمن وجدفي صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الموقع جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## حيدرتحسين (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وعاشت ايدك


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك .....................مجهود رائع


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## ليتني كنت اعلم (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ممششششششششششششششششششششكور اخي الغالي


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

سكندر عمجة 
الف مليون شكر


----------



## مييجوب (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يورك (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم مطلوب كتاب بالعربي لشرح الاوتوكاد وليس فيديو لكم كل الشكر


----------



## مييجوب (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abukhatwa (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك - موقع شيق فعلا


----------



## مييجوب (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (8 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير*​


----------



## احسان الشبل (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بالارجال الاسباع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
موقع مفيد جدا


----------



## ggggg55555 (9 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على الموقع الرائع ده


----------



## naplosy (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## عادل 1980 (17 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك للجميع


----------



## عادل 1980 (17 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك


----------



## عادل 1980 (17 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك


----------



## xbatma (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخي على المجهود


----------



## اشرف الحلو (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jihad Mustafa (30 يونيو 2011)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## hytham_333 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed samy (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

